# Macleans: Electric Car Sales Stuck in First Gear



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Chris Sorensen contends electric cars are hitting show rooms, but people aren't buying them. Really?

More...


----------



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

The article regurgitates a good bit of the same tired misinformation that keeps being spouted. They depend on the status quo for their advertising revenue, so it is not that suprising, just disappointing. 

Several commenters bring up the "I wouldn't have it unless it would go 480 kilometers (~300 miles) on a charge and be recharged in 10 minutes." How many times do I see that? 

I drive 45 miles or less six days a week. My wife and I own two cars and a pickup. If I need to go farther, I'll drive something else. I see no real range issue. Of course, the vast majority on this site doesn't either since I am preaching to the choir.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

All the industry needs is for gas to go up again. And it won't be long when that happens, likely in the next year if what I see in the economy continues. Hiring is up and construction as well.


----------

